# Luminol--where to get it??



## sotto (Apr 15, 2003)

Luminol, the stuff that makes blood etc fluoresce...where can a normal human being get some??

Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## x-ray (Apr 15, 2003)

You could try here


----------



## sotto (Apr 15, 2003)

Yes, and I found this one also:
http://www.csi-supply.net/index.php?cat=5&good=31

Thanks.


----------



## Wits' End (Apr 15, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, what are you going to use it for?


----------



## sotto (Apr 15, 2003)

Now this is not in the spirit of true flashaholism--having to have a reason to get something. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## flownosaj (Apr 15, 2003)

When I worked in the lab that dealt with blood and blood products, the manager would use that stuff to illustrate a point to new hires. If it lab bench looks clean, there's a good posibility it really isn't. 
It made you think twice before sticking your finger in your eye... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Hep B can live for a week on inanimate surfaces

-Jason


----------



## Kristofg (Apr 16, 2003)

Isn't this one of the reactive agents in chemical light sticks? I suggest getting one of those if you don't need a large amount of the stuff
http://chemistry.about.com/library/weekly/aa031703a.htm


----------



## Plinko (Apr 17, 2003)

Be careful with the inner juices of a chemical light stick...they generally don't wash out if you happen to get it on clothing, carpet, etc.


----------



## billw (Apr 17, 2003)

If you're interested in doing the classic chemi-luminescense experiment, there are
a couple of places selling kits these days. Here's one company that I've had
good luck buing things from:

http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?pid=41&cart_id=7545071.1676&ppi=PID&product=

Enjoy
BillW


----------

